# Self sufficiency curriculum



## Cheryl in SD

I am thinking about adding classes to our curriculum for things that homesteaders do but that we might not do every day. Does anyone know about a curriculum or website for teaching kids survival/homesteading, self sufficiency skills? I am thinking things like candle making, soap making, spinning, weaving, braided rugs. If I had a good list we could start learning one a month, it doesn't need to all happen TODAY.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I don't know about a curriculum, Cheryl -- but you could take the Encyclopedia of Country Living by Carla Emery and do a section each month. Everything in that book is very basic step by step -- Carla was pretty good at laying things out for people who had never done them before in a very easy manner.


----------



## Cheryl in SD

And I have that book, too! Great idea, Tracy! It will give us a frame work & we can work our way through it. Yes!!


----------



## Cara

Maybe we could do a little of it together? Or at least post what we're looking at in the book and share ideas and things that work? Have the biggest homeschool co-op ever without having to go to co-op :hobbyhors


----------



## Cheryl in SD

I was kind of thinking about that idea, also. On this site there are forums on many skills. Example, the soap making forum, etc. Maybe some of those good people would be willing to give input also. 

Tracy, Could we do a "Skill of the week/month" based on the book and solicit input from the other forums? Anyone with (or without) children invited? I would like to make it season appropriate. Right now (winter) I am thinking quilt making, candles, knitting, or garden planning? Maybe even get a sticky?

Anyone else? We could try it for a month in January & see how it goes?


----------



## cindyc

My children read the section on chickens. Well, We (edited: correction, we were GIVEN) chickens. They are applying what they read ever day now. For example... my dd just ent out to get one of the chicken waterers to sterilize it. Had we not had ECL, we would not have known we needed to do that. When we were going to process chickens the first time, they read that part. Then they plucked feathers. Now they are learning about bunnies and applying what they learn b/c we have bunnies. (Of course they are not meat bunnies, but basic care still applies.) We use Storeys too. 
That is how we have been doing it. Then just having them help with whatever we do, like when we put up fencing around the chicken yard... that sort of thing. We are all learning together in real time. Also, my older son has been reading some of the foxfire books in his personal reading time. 

So it has worked out as a "read, then go out and do" kind of thing around here. Seems to be good.

Cindyc.


----------



## Cheryl in SD

We have been doing that, too, Cindy.  But there are some skills that we just don't naturally do around here, like candlemaking. The animal stuff, even the garden we do already, but the craft type skills, we don't. I buy candles, soap, shoes, etc. I would like them to try preparing a sheep fleece for processing, learn to comb & spin it, then use the yarn to knit or weave, even if they never do it again. They already do most of the animal chores, we make cheese occasionally, the twins are as good as I am at cooking, they know how to budget, plan & prepare meals & menus. My thought is to do the stuff we don't normally do here and who knows, perhaps one of them will find a sideline or lifelong hobby or business.

Does this make sense?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Cheryl -- of course we can make it a sticky and post in other forums what we're doing and inviting others to contribute. Perhaps the beginning of each month you can post the "activity of the month" with the appropriate section outlined for the most popular books (Encyclopedia of Country Living, Storey's, etc.) and I'll make it a sticky. Then we can post in the appropriate forum asking for input and including a link to the thread in the Classroom?

I think we'll get into this, too -- I really like the idea of an online co-op!

Tracy


----------



## cindyc

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Cheryl -- of course we can make it a sticky and post in other forums what we're doing and inviting others to contribute. Perhaps the beginning of each month you can post the "activity of the month" with the appropriate section outlined for the most popular books (Encyclopedia of Country Living, Storey's, etc.) and I'll make it a sticky. Then we can post in the appropriate forum asking for input and including a link to the thread in the Classroom?
> 
> I think we'll get into this, too -- I really like the idea of an online co-op!
> 
> Tracy


I'd participate. I hope everybody posts pictures.  That will make it all the more educational, to actually SEE what everybody is doing. A once a month activity is not too much to commit to. Sounds fun! How do we get started? 

Cindyc.


----------



## Cheryl in SD

As it is winter and DARK, what do you think of brightening up January by making candles? Pages 45-47 and page 805. I will try to come up with something more AFTER Christmas (right now I am supposed to be making candy to give on Sunday!)


----------



## mpillow

This is a great idea! My one daughter (12yo) is well versed in knitting, crochet and basket making and would love to get messy doing other things! Don't laugh but we are combing and saving our Great Pyr's hair to spin or for stuffing!

Brain tanning hides is something I would love for them to do (myself included).

The soap making thing is something I'd want to do outside when its warmer.

I do have some candles that need melting down....

My 13yo son knows lots about the typical male stuff guns(shooting and reloading), chopping wood, sharpening knives/axes, running and maintaining a tractor, rebuilding engines. One thing for him at his tender age (10yo first deer) was the "killing guilt" of hunting.....its HUGE lesson in life.

We have Carla's book and a digital camera so count us in! (please!)


----------



## AngieM2

What a neat idea Cheryl. I saw the title so had to come take a look.

Let me know if we need to let some of S&EP aware of this, or post about it there to get some ideas from that group.

Angie


----------



## Cheryl in SD

Ok, How about this, next week after Christmas I will post somethijg to get us started the Monday following New Years. I think this will be fun. We are butchering next week, so I should have some tallow to work with, too!

I am very excited about this!!


----------



## ihedrick

Count my two boys and me in on this. I'm still in the learning stages on alot of things, but willing to help out in whatever way I can! I hope to learn alot through this also.


----------



## ihedrick

I was given a 5 gallon bucket of beef tallow/fat. It appears to have been melted down. Anything I need to do to it to get it ready for class? I really hope Santa brings me Carla's book! With that, it sounds like I could be dangerous!


----------



## Cheryl in SD

Wow, what a gold mine! 

From page 45, Ency. of Country Living...



> Tallow. Save your firm, clean hunks of fat from butchering, about 2 pounds of tallow for each dozen candles you plan to make. Render out the tallow as you do in lard making, by heating to melt it and then straining through a cloth. Then skim your candle tallow off the top. It helps in final appearance to go through the whole procedure again with your once-skimmed tallow: Melt, strain, and skim to get your final candle making tallow.


I bought my book on Amazon. It is $19.77 new & eligible for free shipping.


----------



## ovsfarm

I have experience in soapmaking, baskets, candlemaking, horses, chickens, sheep raising, preparing fleeces, spinning(drop spindle and wheel), a little weaving, and also making felt (traditional and needle). This spring our big new area of study is going to be medicinal herbs. Can we play too? 

When dd was little, we joked that she was the only kindergarten level homeschooled kid in the county who had farm management and home management as part of her curriculum! She is now 9.
Lori


----------



## Cara

Fun! I'll get the book out and look up what we need to do the candles. What about quilting in February? The younger kids could do pot holders hand quilted?

If you are doing the tallow rendering, i would recommend doing it outside on a camp stove. My best friend and I did it and it smells really bad and takes a long time.


----------



## Cheryl in SD

That is good to know Cara! Quilts in February sound good to me. Anyone with a suggestion for March?


----------



## Cara

Out here March is when we start the seeds inside, so should we start the gardening in March?


----------



## Cheryl in SD

Jaunuary - candles
Ferurary - quilts
March - Garden planning & seed starting
April - ??


----------



## cindyc

Oh this is AWESOME! 
We'll be doing eggs in the incubator in April. Is everybody starting chickens? 
Maybe we just need a list of stuff we are all interested in doing first? Do we want to try to get ahold of some wool to card and spin? How much does the equipment cost for that ?

Cindyc.


----------



## Seeria

Not sure how in-depth our two can get with the topics but they want to try. Will have to get my hands on the book, though. 

Is it okay if we use soy or such instead of tallow (nothing to slaughter here and I'm sure the mother-in-law err nm heh).


----------



## Cara

Ooo! Chicks in April! What a great idea!


----------



## crafty2002

I think this is a great idea.
I doubt I will be able to add very much to this (Maybe I can help with making lye for soap) but I will surely follow the thread with my 17 year old daughter. 
She is just finally coming around to where she wants to learn things like this. Not sure if it's because she really wants to or if it's to please Daddy,  but for whatever reason, I am happy she is starting to try and learn. 
Don't laugh, well go ahead. My grandmother taught me how to knit when I was a little kid and I loved doing it, SOMETIMES, LOL. 
Getting the chickens is what made the difference with Stacey. Now she wants Wabbits, LOL. 

I too hope you will all post pictures. 
Count us in for watching from the back of the class, LOL.  

Dennis


----------



## anniew

ummmm, what about maple syrup for Feb. as maybe a second idea, or is that too regional?


----------



## cindyc

anniew said:


> ummmm, what about maple syrup for Feb. as maybe a second idea, or is that too regional?


The only way we people in the south could do maple syrup is to go to the store and buy some! We don't even have the right kind of maple trees, let alone weather! But PLEASE if you do that, post pictures so we can all live vicariously through you. It is just not an experience we are ever likely to have unless we move.  

Cindyc.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl

WE'd like to hop in on this. We'll be starting back up with school around the late first week of January. SO are we doing candle making? I'll have to call around for some tallow...I know I don't have any...Or we may have to do them a little different. Bee's wax maybe. I know I can get that


----------



## Cara

Oh please do the maple syrup with pictures! We would love to see that.


----------



## anniew

Maple syrup was just an idea for the season.


----------



## cindyc

anniew said:


> Maple syrup was just an idea for the season.


Seriously, tho- we want pictures if you do that! It is the only way we are ever gonna see it!  

Cindyc.


----------



## ovsfarm

Let me know when you want to do the fiber stuff. It would probably be good for late spring/early summer when most people are shearing. Then you could probably get some wool to work with very cheaply or for free. You will also need lots of hot water and a good laundry detergent for scouring the wool. If you are budget conscious, you can find lots of internet sites describing how to make drop spindles to spin on. Many recommend using old CDs, but I think you would have to glue several of them together to get enough weight to make the spindle turn well. You can also be on the watch for a wooden disc like woodcrafters use for the toy truck wheels--about 3 inches or so in diameter, plus a dowel about 12 to 15 inches long. Some like to add a small cup hook on the top, others just like to cut an angled slot in the top of the dowel. That's about all we would need in the way of supplies to get started. We can also experiment with dyeing, using either Koolaid or natural plant materials. Anyone interested?


----------



## cindyc

ovsfarm said:


> Let me know when you want to do the fiber stuff. It would probably be good for late spring/early summer when most people are shearing. Then you could probably get some wool to work with very cheaply or for free. You will also need lots of hot water and a good laundry detergent for scouring the wool. If you are budget conscious, you can find lots of internet sites describing how to make drop spindles to spin on. Many recommend using old CDs, but I think you would have to glue several of them together to get enough weight to make the spindle turn well. You can also be on the watch for a wooden disc like woodcrafters use for the toy truck wheels--about 3 inches or so in diameter, plus a dowel about 12 to 15 inches long. Some like to add a small cup hook on the top, others just like to cut an angled slot in the top of the dowel. That's about all we would need in the way of supplies to get started. We can also experiment with dyeing, using either Koolaid or natural plant materials. Anyone interested?


Sounds cool to me if the group gets on board.  
Cindyc.


----------



## Cara

Fiber stuff would be very fun. We could do felting as well as spinning. We could look at different fibers and how they are produced and processed. The possibilities are pretty near limitless on that.

I think I am going to have the kids do interviews with people who are "accomplished" at the skill we're working on. 

Are we going to do soap as well as candles this month?


----------



## Cheryl in SD

Jaunuary - candles
Ferurary - quilts
March - Garden planning & seed starting
April - Egg/chick 
May - fiber/wool production

Do we want to continue in the summer? Here between gardens & camp, we are busy, but gardening would work for June and food processing for July, maybe Jelly/Jam for August? Things we already do or would like to learn those months.


----------



## cindyc

Cheryl in SD said:


> Jaunuary - candles
> Ferurary - quilts
> March - Garden planning & seed starting
> April - Egg/chick
> May - fiber/wool production
> 
> Do we want to continue in the summer? Here between gardens & camp, we are busy, but gardening would work for June and food processing for July, maybe Jelly/Jam for August? Things we already do or would like to learn those months.


That sounds good to me. Most of us will be doing those things anyway. Might as well take the opportunity to teach it.

Cindyc.


----------



## HOTW

I'd like to get involved too! I do need to pick up a copy of that book there have been several I have looked at bu they don't seem too helpful now I have a title that everyone seems to like I will look, is it available at Tractor Supply?

Hey how about we do an exchange or round robin to help out others who may not have the neccessary things? We might not be able to do everythign at once but at least if we send thigns around to others they can try it? I know I have carders somewhere they are old but that way people only have to pay postage/insurance to send it to the next recipient, these suckers retail about $50. I am not in a position yet to have animals we still live on too little property (an d SO is not very thrilled about any of this) although I wonder if I can get a few chickens under the ordinances...hmmmm.


----------



## Cheryl in SD

Cara said:


> Fiber stuff would be very fun. We could do felting as well as spinning. We could look at different fibers and how they are produced and processed. The possibilities are pretty near limitless on that.
> 
> I think I am going to have the kids do interviews with people who are "accomplished" at the skill we're working on.
> 
> Are we going to do soap as well as candles this month?


I would like to do soap in warmer weather. We hope to actually process the lye.


----------



## WildernesFamily

We'd love to take part too please! I have 5 children, 13, 11, 9, almost 7 and 3.

We may have to modify some because we're still in the 'burbs, but we'll play along as much as possible


----------



## rosehaven

We have 7 and 11 year old.

God bless


----------



## Saffron

ooh - this sounds like fun.

My kids could incorporate it as a notebook study, even including pictures of what others do, too.


----------



## Cara

I see on the soap...then maybe I'll have time to find a new supplier of tallow.

I'm so glad to have something to look forward to in the new year.


----------



## ovsfarm

OK, so specifically, what do we need to have to do the candles for January? Are we all to try our hand at it and then compare notes and experiences? Will a candle expert among us provide instruction first and then we all try it?

Sorry if I am a little slow on the uptake here. I was out in the dark this morning, chasing sheep. My brains are a little addled.


----------



## mpillow

http://www.tutorials.com/04/0481/0481.asp

candle making


----------



## backwoods

For those who want to participate, and don't have Carla's book, you can possibly get the Reader's Digest book, "Back to Basics" at your local library. It contains info on some of these subjects as well.


----------



## Ashtina98

Well, I'm a little slow jumping on board but my dd's and I want to participate too! I have made candles for years, but we will try a different type so it will be new to us.


----------



## Cheryl in SD

We are planning to start Monday. I will start a new thread, ok? Here I plan to have the kids all do research on how to do it first, make the supply lst, do the calling around & then we will plan on making the candles the last two weeks of the month. I didn't want this to be a demonstration (and since they won't be allowed to actually handle the hot wax!!! NOT A JOB FOR CHILDREN!!!) I thought I would let them do as much of the prep work & after work as they can. "I" will be doing the dangerous bit!!!


----------



## Cara

Sounds great, Cheryl. We'll do the same. I'm thinking of a lapbook style "report" to go with it. Since we are also studying the colonies, I'm going to try to wrap it all up together. Yay. I am having my wisdom teeth out tomorrow, so I'd better get myself ready tonight in case the recovery is icky.


----------



## meanwhile

Tracy and everyone:
This is Nel Frattempo (Italian for Meanwhile. We decided to use our English name now instead of the Italian. We have posted before with our user name as Nel Frattemp) -- I just wanted to add that when you do post on another section of Homesteading Today, consider putting a "header" or some type notice that it is a school project / or classroom discussion or question. We put a post on last year about a Classroom Discussion question and it almost got out of hand - I had to go back and let everyone know it was a Classroom project and discussion. Now when we put on a question, I always be sure to put a line at the top of the post that it is for our school group. Our students enjoy the input from adults (here and from two other sources) and appreciate the suggestions. 

We would be interested in seed starting or any garden projects? What can we do to help?


----------



## dancingfatcat

while we are new to this site, we would sure like to join in. I was so happy to get Carla Emerys book, "Encyclopedia of Country Living" for Christmas. I thought what a great idea to use it as a basis for unit studies. My two sons are older, so I was thinking of asking the butcher about tallow and use the dipping method, but I'm still looking things over. I want my boys to know how to do it the old way, never know when you might need that knowledge.


----------



## legendaryliving

While we are still without land and in the "burbs" way way south...We would like to learn all these things too! We will work on getting a copy of the book by Carla Emory..- not too sure that we can get tallow...we'll see, but we will be participating somehow!! 
We have a 16 d, 13 s, 7 s, and 4 s. Should be exciting - we just all agreed this morning to do a "survivor" vacation this summer. (Since they're all sooooo interested in that - we'll see how that goes as well


----------



## jerzeygurl

cindyc said:


> Oh this is AWESOME!
> We'll be doing eggs in the incubator in April. Is everybody starting chickens?
> Maybe we just need a list of stuff we are all interested in doing first? Do we want to try to get ahold of some wool to card and spin? How much does the equipment cost for that ?
> 
> Cindyc.


you can get a decent to nice drop spindle on ebay or enasco.com or probably the ashford site

a good place to get cheap ready to spin wool is 


http://www.thesheepshedstudio.com/Roving.html

get the white and try your hand at kool aide dyeing....

a must have book is lee ravens hands on spinning....

for first timers dog combs and brushes will work for carders....


----------



## ovsfarm

When we get closer to the wool, I will try to track down some sites about making drop spindles. They are not that hard to do. Regarding wool, check with your county extension service or local feed stores in March or April. Since the price for wool is so low here in the US, most people just throw theirs away, and are glad to give it to someone who will use it. Ideally, fiber from a wool breed sheep will handle a little better, but I use lots from a dual purpose breed called Texels and it spins fine. Try to get fiber that is about 3 inches or a little longer (staple length). Very short fibers are a little tougher to handle. And as mentioned, dog brushes with those little wire bristles, especially the wires that bend in the middle and point backward are perfect for wool cards. I bought some for about $2 or 3 per pair.


----------



## dancingfatcat

legendaryliving said:


> While we are still without land and in the "burbs" way way south...We would like to learn all these things too! We will work on getting a copy of the book by Carla Emory..- not too sure that we can get tallow...we'll see, but we will be participating somehow!!
> We have a 16 d, 13 s, 7 s, and 4 s. Should be exciting - we just all agreed this morning to do a "survivor" vacation this summer. (Since they're all sooooo interested in that - we'll see how that goes as well


My boys are 15 and 13, my last two homeschoolers out of six! How do you plan to do a survivor summer? Sounds like something we would like to do. We too, are still in the "burbs", oh well gotta start somewhere right? I rather learn it now than when we have our place, with so much to do, it would be overwhelming. :stirpot:


----------



## cindyc

jerzeygurl said:


> you can get a decent to nice drop spindle on ebay or enasco.com or probably the ashford site
> 
> a good place to get cheap ready to spin wool is
> 
> 
> http://www.thesheepshedstudio.com/Roving.html
> 
> get the white and try your hand at kool aide dyeing....
> 
> a must have book is lee ravens hands on spinning....
> 
> for first timers dog combs and brushes will work for carders....


Thanks for the info. I'll check it out!


----------



## Cheryl in SD

Idea for eggs. My mil called today and said my fil was going to incubate his eggs in a electric frying pan filled with sand, turned on barely with the lid on. It is supposed to be just right. Has anyone tried this? I have a skillet that would be perfect if it works!


----------



## bluefish

I've tried it with an old slow cooker/deep fat fryer combo. It has temp settings instead of low/high settings. With mine, we couldn't keep the temp even. We ended up partially cooking the eggs. I think part of our problem, is our house temp fluctuates quite a bit all year long. We may have had more success if we had a room where the temp was stable. A newer, better appliance may help too.


----------



## jerzeygurl

Cheryl in SD said:


> Idea for eggs. My mil called today and said my fil was going to incubate his eggs in a electric frying pan filled with sand, turned on barely with the lid on. It is supposed to be just right. Has anyone tried this? I have a skillet that would be perfect if it works!


fish tank with a lid or a cooler and 100 watt bulb( while you can get them incandescent that is ) will work


----------



## jerzeygurl

lets not forget the dairy sciences...

buttermilk is easy, add a cup of store bought buttermilk to a quart jar and fill the rest of the way with milk, store at apx 80 degrees for apx 24hours.

yogurt can be made using store bought yogurt as well

panir or quesso blanco is simply heating milk to 180 ( double boiler is best) hold for 10 minutes, then glug some vinegar in and it will separate strain and drain through cheescloth or tea towel ( google can give you exact ammounts try
www.fiascofarm.com 

www.cheesemaking.com ( get their easy mozzerella kit)

try to get annie proulx 's book the complete dairy foods cookbook. she has a lot of basic info about chemical make up of milk ect and lots of recipes. our library had it. I bought one on ebay for $7.

an easy to make drop spindle would be a dowel a cd and a cup hook, but I am not sure how something that light would work. Lee ravens book shows how to make those, as well as all the parts to a full size wheel. Shetland wool is the easiest to learn to spin on, but is more costly, but worth it to make learning a more pleasant and less frustrating. Shetland sheep are also very interesting in their history.( disclaimer...I do raise them lol, but the ladies on the fiber board would concur to its spinnability) Lee raven's book will also tell the proper way of cleaning and preparing raw fleece.


----------



## Cheryl in SD

Should I start putting up threads for these topics, then people can post websites and ideas on the topic threads?


----------



## cindyc

Cheryl in SD said:


> Should I start putting up threads for these topics, then people can post websites and ideas on the topic threads?


Sounds good to me.  
Cindyc.


----------



## jerzeygurl

may i also suggest basic automotive care maintenance( tractors lawn mowers tillers and cars/trucks) you know oil change spark plug ect ect, internal combustion engine

also to suggest little house on the prarie for insiration for the older type skills(little house cook book too)


----------



## Cheryl in SD

I am going to wait to put up the new threads until the forum transfer is complete. So next week?


----------



## meanwhile

Can we do bread baking too? My two younger boys are learning ciabatta and basic homemade wheat. 

When does the web site change over and will all the posts on here be lost? Thanks.


----------



## Sandhills

If you are looking for tallow. You might try a local butcher. I get the beef fat from a local butcher and render it myself. He will give me the fat for free but I pay to have it ground. You do not have to grind it but grinding it makes the rendering process go faster. It's been a few years since I last did this but the grinding fee was pretty cheap.


----------



## dancingfatcat

I was wondering, what skill will we be focusing on for the month of Feb.? I want to start looking for materials to use and to read up on it before it gets here. dfc


----------



## Cheryl in SD

Feb. is Quilting. Any style or type is fine, from woven to hand ties to quilted.


----------



## dancingfatcat

Awesome! My boys love to sew. I think I might have them work on some embroidery as well. dfc


----------



## HandsNHearts

Training Our Daughters to Be Keepers at Home covers most of what you mentioned. We didn't buy the book ourselves, but started gathering information and such on our own using their chapters as our guides.

Deanna


----------



## Beaners

jerzeygurl said:


> may i also suggest basic automotive care maintenance( tractors lawn mowers tillers and cars/trucks) you know oil change spark plug ect ect, internal combustion engine


I just saw this, I would be thrilled if I could learn about auto and small engine stuff! If this one comes up I will definitely be checking it out too.

Kayleigh


----------



## Seeria

Hubby and I were just talking about automotive care. I was allowed to take metal and wood shop in high school but they wouldn't let me take auto shop. We decided our kids (including our girl) will be taught the basics once they're old enough.


----------



## Cara

I just got a good quilting book from my mom for next month. She also had a top already done, so we're going to hand quilt it for eldest's hope chest and do the pot holders to try out different patterns. Should have more to show off at the end of February than in January because our projects turned out to be a snore. We were so tight on money that we just did melt and pour candles. Blah. My kids really want to do dips, but I am going to wait until after we have a steer butchered.


----------

